Ask HN: What Python based static site generator you use? - throwawayt856
======
dazmiller
[https://www.mkdocs.org/](https://www.mkdocs.org/)

and I use with this theme

[https://squidfunk.github.io/mkdocs-
material/](https://squidfunk.github.io/mkdocs-material/)

Brilliant, and easy to use.

------
eesmith
I looked around at a few, tried Pelican, got annoyed by it, switched to Jekyll
for Ruby, and found it more enjoyable.

I am a long-time Python developer with essentially no Ruby experience.

